# New find....!!!!



## fatbike (May 12, 2013)

1920s Peirce Arrow...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 12, 2013)

Looks like a set of tires are all you need.
Great bicycle.


----------



## fatbike (May 12, 2013)

thank you...i want it to be a rider. English wheel set...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 12, 2013)

Nice find!


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

great score man!

Nick.


----------



## fatbike (May 12, 2013)

i think... this might have an Indian stem and handle bar


----------



## Nickinator (May 12, 2013)

not sure but they look long enough.

Nick.



fatbike said:


> i think... this might have an Indian stem and handle bar


----------



## redline1968 (May 12, 2013)

rocks dude!


----------



## Oldnut (May 13, 2013)

Nice to see a emblem co bike don't see a lot of them.will make a killer rider


----------



## Balloontyre (May 13, 2013)

fatbike said:


> i think... this might have an Indian stem and handle bar




Elgin, Harley, Mead, Chief etc...too.

Nice bike!


----------



## bricycle (May 13, 2013)

Great bike!!! I am 98% sure that is a Chief stem/bar set. bri.


----------



## Vintagebikenut (May 13, 2013)

*Knew find*

Derek,
that bike is awsome nice find!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 13, 2013)

Does anyone have a extra fork for one of these? It can even be a bit bent up. Sorry for the high jack, this post made me think of it.


----------



## fatbike (May 14, 2013)

Thanks guys a lot. Sorry I got busy and sort of dropped out for a couple days. Pretty excited about it. Just added a early drop stand and clip and getting a really neat saddle for it this week. I will snap better pix later when complete as a rider and use a better camera. Really excited about this bike because finally a step earlier for my collection by about 10yrs and it being a 28" super cool.

No worries Jeff, it was a respectful high jack It is a very cool fork.


----------



## fatbike (May 18, 2013)

Added a few parts for completion. Next step will be to really do a tear down and a re-grease of the bearings. I suspect the bike to be late 20s and the Mesinger is about that era.


----------



## tommydale1950 (May 19, 2013)

*Pierce*

Made in Angola or Buffalo NY depending on year it may be  a Pierce but certainly not a Pierce Arrow , Pierce Arrow did not make Bicycles .I have 3 Emblem Bicycles made at the same factory ..tom


----------



## Rustafari (May 19, 2013)

Nice bike!  My dad has the same bike.  Even the same badge.  Not sure if he has the fenders for it though.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 8, 2013)

*New updated photos*

Took it out yesterday for a few. Rides pretty nice. Haven't yet gone throughly through it so it was a short experience. Still looking for a proper seat-post shim and binder bolt and really need to tear it down and grease and clean.


----------

